# EMT and full time student



## Glorified (May 19, 2007)

I am a full time student in the fall and just finished my EMT class. 

How hard is it to work part time as an EMT and be a full time student at the same time? I guess on slow shifts I could study. However, doing transports I bet I wouldn't have that much free time to study? Advice?


----------



## MMiz (May 19, 2007)

I worked as a contingent EMT while taking 20 credit semesters in college.  Usually it would be four shifts a month, which wasn't too bad.  During the summer, while I was doing summer classes, I'd work quite few more.

I always brought homework/books along with me, and working for a mainly transport company, I had plenty of time to read.

It worked for a while.  I eventually cut back and then quit working while I was in college, but for a while it worked out just fine.


----------



## Alexakat (May 19, 2007)

You can do it!  I worked FT for my last 2 semesters of college (not as an EMT, but my hospital internship turned into a FT position before I even finished my degree requirements).

It takes dedication & sacrifice, but you can do it.  And it might get you a little hooked on staying so busy.  I'm always taking a graduate class or filling my free time with things to do b/c I was so used to constantly going, going, going.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Glorified (May 21, 2007)

Just signed up for courses. Taking 18 credits, one of which is a medical terminology course.  I am kind of skeptical that it might suck because it is online.  If it does I will drop it within the first week.  It was the only one offered.


----------



## HorseHauler (May 21, 2007)

I worked part time all the way through medic school... YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## firecoins (May 21, 2007)

Glorified;50758  I am kind of skeptical that it might suck because it is online.  If it does I will drop it within the first week.  It was the only one offered.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> why are skeptical that it will suck? So your assuming its awesome and they hide this or something?  I believe this course is taught online in most places now.


----------



## Glorified (May 21, 2007)

Oh thats good to know firecoins.  thanks for the info.  I'm more optimistic now.


----------

